# TV Tropes and the Enneagram



## Masterpiece (Jul 17, 2016)

What tropes do you associate with each type?

1 - Control Freak, The Finicky one, Neat freak, super OCD
2 - Desperately craves attention, Manipulative bastard
3 - Glory Hound, the Primadonna, Go-Getter Girl
4 - The tragic rose, Combat sadomasochist, Drama Queen
5 - Complexity Addiction, Hates everyone equally, Insufferable genius, Diabolical Mastermind, Nerds are Virgins
Cp6 - Delinquents, Rebellious spirit, Asshole victim
6 - Nervous wreck, the so-called coward, Cowardly lion
7 - Genki Girl, Narcissist, Wild card
8 - Challenge seeker, Determinator, Drunk with power
9 - Ridiculous procrastinator, Jack-of-all-trades, Extreme Doormat


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I thought I'd just limit myself to three tropes for each, although I really could have done more for some types...

1: The Perfectionist, Holier Than Thou, Knight Templar 

2: All Take and No Give, Attention Whore, Love Freak

3: The Ace, Slave to PR, Becoming the Mask

4: I Just Want to Be Special, Broken Bird, Inferiority Superiority Complex

5: Absent-Minded Professor, The Stoic, The Hermit

6: The So-Called Coward (I wasn't going to do one that was already listed but this one is just too good!), My Country, Right or Wrong, LEEROOOOOYYY JEEEEENKIIIIINS (obviously counterphobic lol)

7: Fun Personified, Snake Oil Salesman, The Trickster

8: Blood Knight, Pay Evil unto Evil, Bruiser with a Soft Center

9: Empty Shell, Stepford Smiler, Humble Hero


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Ooh, yes, I love TV Tropes!

*1.* The Fettered, Knight In Sour Armor, The Last DJ, Chronic Hero Syndrome, Inspector Javert 

*2.* Not Good With Rejection, Pride, Fairest of them All, What Have You Done For Me Lately?, I Just Want To Be Loved/I Just Want To Have Friends, Somebody Doesn't Love Raymond (leans 2w3)

*3.* Same as @Angelic Gardevoir, but swap out The Ace for Broken Ace. Add in Second Place Is For Losers, The Social Climber, etc...

*4.* Green Eyed Monster, Then Let Me Be Evil, Internalized Categorism, All Of The Other Reindeer 

*5.* Ineffectual Loner, Know-Nothing Know-It-All, The Snark Knight, I Work Alone, Stoic Woobie, Wrong Genre Savvy, Safety In Indifference

*6.* The Paranoiac, Nervous Wreck, Had To Be Sharp, Spanner in the Works, The Power Of Trust, Agent Scully, Broken Pedestal, Hope Is Scary. I also like the choice of "My Country, Right or Wrong" for 6. 

*7.* Indy Ploy, Fair Weather Friend, Allergic To Routine, Too Clever By Half, It's All About Me, Sure Let's Go With That 

*8.* Same as @Angelic Gardevoir

*9.* Stepford Smiler, The Ditherer, Dismotivation, Did You Think I Can't Feel?, Extreme Doormat

*Edit:* I really want to see an Enneagram sitcom now.


----------

